# [How-To] BIOS zerschossen ? Wie kann ich es wieder richten ?



## Tom3004 (26. März 2009)

Hallo,
da mir vor knapp einer Woche mein Computer bei einem BIOS Update abgestürzt ist wollte ich hier ein [How-To] schreiben, damit ihr das Problem schneller in den Griff bekommt. 

 
*Die Definition BIOS (Basic Input Output System)
*Das *Bios* ist grundlegendes Element eines jeden Computers. Es ist ein kleines eingebranntes Programm auf dem Mainboard (Motherboard, Hauptplatine). Es steuert die grundlegende Hardware wie z.B. Festplatten, DVD-Laufwerke, Speicher und den Prozessor. Außerdem ist es verantwortlich für das Laden eines Betriebssystems (OS). Man erreicht das BIOS, wenn man direkt beim hochfahren des PC "F2" oder "Enft" drückt (dieses Tastenkrüzel kann von Mainboard zu Mainboard unterschiedlich sein). 

*Hier erstmal ein paar Tipps vorab: *
-Ihr solltet nur ein BIOS Update machen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist oder es euch von z.B. einer Firma wie Asus,Gigabyte oder Medion geraten wird.
-Ihr solltet das BIOS Update wenn möglich nicht unter Windows machen (wenn doch dann müsst ihr aufjedenfall alle Programme die ihr offen habt schließen. 
-Ihr solltet, wenn ihr ganz sicher gehen wollt, die übertaktete Hardware wie Grafikarte, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher wieder in den Standard Takt versetzen, damit dort keine Schwierigkeiten entstehen. 

*Doch, was ist wenn das BIOS Update mit in der aktualisierung abbricht ?* 
Kurz gesagt habt ihr dann ein Problem. 
Um dieses Problem zu beseitigen gebe ich euch hier ein Beispiel wie ihr euer Mainboard retten könnt. 
*Was wird benötigt: *
-USB Stick (ab 128MB) oder eine leere CD bzw. DVD
-Eure Bios Update Dateien
-Das HP USB DISK Storage Format Tool 
-Ein wenig Glück und ein wenig Technik bzw. PC Kenntnisse 


*So geht ihr vor:*
Ihr nehmt einen USB-Stick (wenn möglich einen etwas neueren) und steckt ihn in einen anderen PC.  Dann öffnet ihr das HP Tool und wählt im Punkt Device euren USB-Stick aus.  Dann müsst ihr bei File System „FAT“ einstellen und beim Volume Label ist es egal was ihr dort hinschreibt. Dann müsst ihr bei „Create a DOS startup disk“ und bei „using DOS system files located at:“  einen Hacken vor machen. Dann downloadet ihr einfach die Dateien die ich euch hochgeladen habe und erstellt einen neuen Ordner z.B auf eurem Desktop. Dort kopiert ihr die 3 Dateien (command,io.sys und msdos.sys) hin und gebt den Ordner als Ziel an beim Punkt „using DOS system files located at:“. Dann könnt ihr starten und habt in kürzester Zeit einen bootbaren USB-Stick. 
*Jetzt braucht ihr eure BIOS Update Dateien:*
Ihr kopiert einfach eure BIOS-Update-Datei auf den Stick.  Damit der Computer weiß das er diese Datei einfach öffnen soll erstellen wir eine .bat Datei mit dem Editor. Der Editor ist in jedem Windows meist unter Zubehör zu finden. 
Ihr erstellt eine neue Datei und schreibt euren BIOS-Update Dateinamen direkt in den Editor. Hinten dran hängt ihr dann nur noch „.bat“ (ohne Anführungszeichen). Das ganze speichert ihr unter dem Namen „autoexec.bat“  auf eurem USB-Stick. 
Bevor ihr euren USB-Stick in den PC steckt solltet ihr von  alle Laufwerke und Festplatten die Stecker rausziehen. Dann steckt ihr euren USB-Stick in den PC und startet ihn. Ich würde etwa 10 min warten bis ich den USB-Stick wieder herausnehme. Währenddessen sollte der PC „Pieptöne“ von sich geben. 

Diese Methode habe ich bei meinem PC selber ausprobiert und sie funktioniert 100%. 
Ich bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und würde mich über ein Lob freuen. 
MfG, Tom 

P.S. Hier könnt ihr das Tool downloaden: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64963-order,4-page,1-c,peripherals/description.html


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

Naja in ein selbst versuch möchte ich es nicht ausprobieren, aber ich bin sehr gespant wer das noch hinkriegt.

P.S: Bin sehr überrascht das es auch so geht


----------



## Tom3004 (26. März 2009)

Jo, war ich auch... 
Aber es hat bei mir funktioniert...
P.S. Willkommen im Club der 1.000


----------



## poiu (26. März 2009)

war da nicht auch was bei Gigabyte CDs ? 
das man die dem Moo beigelegte CD einlegen soll.

kann mich erinnern das die CDs vorbereitet wird.

nie unter Windoof Flashen !punkt aus , es gibt heute genug einfache möglichkeiten !

sonst gute anleitung


----------



## Uziflator (27. März 2009)

Gut erklärt, die Methode ist mir neu, hätte Bambi vielleicht geholfen.


mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (27. März 2009)

Jo, Danke für das Lob. 
Aber ich hab die Methode selber ausprobiert und sie funktioniert.
Werde es warsch. noch um ein paar weiter MEhtoden ergänzen


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2009)

Dies funktioniert aber nur bei einer Hand voll MB's. Hersteller wie ASRock, MSI oder Biostar bleiben dem komplett fern.


----------



## Tom3004 (27. März 2009)

Gut, aber bei einer anderen Hand voll Mainboard funktioniert es. 
Sowie bei mir. Aber ich nehme an bei den Herstellern die Asrock aufgezählt hat, dass eine Autoexec Datei bei Dowloaden des Bios enthalten ist. 
Daher denke ich das, dass auch so funktionieren würde. 
Korregiert mich bitte, wenn es falsch ist. 
Und ich ergänze gerne


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

*push*


----------



## S_Fischer (31. März 2009)

also wenn mein bios zuerschossen ist wie soll dann bitte der usb stick annerkannt werden? ich meien dann funzen die usb ports doch auch nicht, ich hatte das mal einfach gähnende schwärtze, naja nach gefühlten 100x biso reset drücken hat er dann endlich das alte wieder reingeschrieben omg war das ein schock.


----------



## Tom3004 (31. März 2009)

Ja es funktioniert aufjedenfall bei MSI Boards.                                 MfG, Tom


----------



## Collin (1. April 2009)

Hi
Hab ein Board von Gigabyte und habe mein bios letztens auch zerschossen........hm.......bei mir piept der rechner leider nicht bei der methode, so ein mist. Ich weiß nich was ich machen soll, Reseten bringt nix....wie is das eig mit dem dualbios..........kann das auch überschrieben werden???


----------



## Tom3004 (2. April 2009)

Guck doch mal in der Bedienungsanleitung. 
Wenn du deine BIOS Dateien runterlädst, dann ist da vielleicht auch eine autoexec dabei. 
Mit der hat es bei mir geklappt.


----------



## Tom3004 (12. April 2009)

*push*


----------



## Collin (13. April 2009)

Hat leider nix gebracht und deshalb hab ich das Board eingeschickt....

Das is die Erklärung von GIGABYTE:
Das Problem ist in den meisten Fällen, daß der Bootsektor bei den schiefgelaufenen Updates zerschossen ist und somit das Backup-BIOS auch nicht mehr anspringen kann.

Tja...hoffe ich bekomm es bald wieder
Ach ja...brauch ich jetz neue Wärmeleitpaste da ich ja meinen CPU und Kühler abbauen musste (hab den Standardkühler von AMD...also Boxed)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2009)

Collin schrieb:


> Tja...hoffe ich bekomm es bald wieder
> Ach ja...brauch ich jetz neue Wärmeleitpaste da ich ja meinen CPU und Kühler abbauen musste (hab den Standardkühler von AMD...also Boxed)


 
Jep, brauchst du. Nimm Arctic Silver 5, die ist gut.


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Mai 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> *Doch, was ist wenn das BIOS Update mit in der aktualisierung abbricht ?*
> Kurz gesagt habt ihr dann ein Problem.
> Um dieses Problem zu beseitigen gebe ich euch hier ein Beispiel wie ihr euer Mainboard retten könnt.
> http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64963-order,4-page,1-c,peripherals/description.html




Genau das ist mir passiert und mein Mobo war im Arsch, zum glück hatte ich Garantie auf meinem P5Q.

Ich wollte neue Vers. draufmachen und sieging nicht drauf un die alte war aber schon gelöscht un ich hab neustart gemacht un dann ging garnix mehr -.-

MfG ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2009)

der Alptraum eines jeden Flashvorgangs...
Unkonventionelle aber interessante Methode, vielen Dank Tom3004, werde sie mir merken und beim nächsten missglückten Flash ausprobieren (hoffe der Fall tritt nicht ein )


----------



## Mastercheap (13. Februar 2013)

danke für dieses wundervolle tut bei meinem AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 hat es wunderbar geklappt mit dem USB stick


----------



## DjNemas (6. April 2013)

Cool Mastercheap dass es bei dir geklappt hat  ,

ich hab mein Z77 Extreme 4 auch verschossen... Bei mir läd er immer bis zum Dr.Debug Punkt F4 (Heißst ja eigentlich, dass das Bios geladen wird :S ) Bei mir fährt er danach immer runter und startet neu >.<

Ich Formatiere auch gerade mein USB Stick, Ich hoffe so das es klappt :S

Sagmal welche Bios Version hast du genommen? und in welchen USB Port hast du den USB stick gesteckt?

Und im Editor muss ich da mit der Endung (z.B. Firmware-Name.70.bat) Schreiben oder nur Firmware-Name.bat? Also entweder Z77EXT42.70.bat oder Z77EXT42.bat?

Ich danke schonmal für Deine und eure Hilfe! 

Gruß DjNemas


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Bios würde ich das aktuellste nehmen und beim USb Port einen nativen USB 2 Port. Also keinen USB 3 Port benutzen.
Im Editor immer exakt die Bezeichnung einsetzen.


----------



## DjNemas (6. April 2013)

OK hab ich gemacht und nix hat geholfen. So ein Dreck. Ich hoffe mein Händler tauscht das MaBo Aus. habs gerade erst 4 Wochen -.-' 

Ich schildere nochmal meine Situation.. 

Ich war im Bios und wollte ein Update über das Internet machen (Jetzt weiß ich das das dämlich war). Der Fortschrittsbalken ging bis ca 1/3 zügig durch. und blieb dann Hängen. 1 Std gewartet und immer noch nix. 
Ich konnte auch nixmehr bedienen. Mir blieb nix anderes übrig als den Power Knopf zu drücken und zu warten bis der PC aus ist. 

Wie ich es mir gedacht hab startet der PC nicht mehr. Es erschien der Fehler Code F1 und F2 (AS Rock z77 Extreme 4). Es fehlte also ein Bios System.

Darauf hin bin ich also auf die Hersteller Seite und hab mir meine Aktuelle Version (Instant Flash datei) auf ein Fat 32 Formatierten Stick geladen und hab gehofft der er davon das Bios neu aufspielt.

Dies Tat er auch. Ich hab ihm Zeit gegeben und gewartet. Nach mehreren Neustart ist mir aufgefallen das es aber nicht weiter geht sonder immer wieder an der selben Stelle Runterfährt und versucht Neu zu starten.
Immer wieder Läd und Läd er bis zum Fehler F4 (Laut Handbuch soll das heißen das das Bios geladen wird).

Ich hab auch schon mehreres Versucht: GraKa Raus damit nur Onboard läuft. Rams raus, sowie einzeln in Slots gesteckt usw...

Ich weiß nichtmehr weiter.. Habt ihr noch Ideen? 

Jeder Ratschlag währe Super


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Ja das sieht so aus als wenn du das Bios zerschossen hast.
Zum Bios Update per Internet sage ich jetzt nichts. 

Großartig was machen kannst du jetzt nicht mehr. Wenn du per Stick kein Leben mehr ins Board einhauchen kannst bleibt dir nur der Weg zum Umtauschen.
Da du es erst 4 Wochen hast stehen die Chancen gut. Allerdings würde ich nicht erwähnen wieso es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## DjNemas (6. April 2013)

Logisch 

Ach mist Na gut dann Zwei Tage abwarten und händler anrufen -.-'

Wobei eig ist es ja nicht mein Fehler war ja die Funktion vom Bios *grins* Erwähnen tu ich es trozdem nicht xD

Na ja dann trozdem Danke  

Aber noch eine frage hab ich da. Wie sieht es denn aus wenn man den Chip neu bestellt und austauscht? (Ich werde natürlich erstmal Händler fragen, aber wer weiß was die sagen .. :S)


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Du meinst den Bios Chip?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der gesockelt oder gelötet ist.
Wenn gesockelt ist er austauschbar. Wenn gelötet geht das nicht.
Aber ich würde erst mal tauschen. Das klappt bestimmt.


----------



## DjNemas (6. April 2013)

Ich Bette drum .^^ 

Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, das wenn ich die Rams Raus hab zeigt der mir den Code 55 an, bedeutet das keine Rams installiert sind, logisch. Er Schaut aber erstmal Ob alle Komponenten da sind und Startet die Nord und South Bridge. Die Zahlen laufen aber so schnell das ich nur mit Glück die zahlen noch erkenne kann^^ 

Also ist es ja praktisch nur die "oberfläche" an sich.. der alle aufgaben erledigt das Bios ja ..

Und ich hab ein Be Quiet Netzteil, ich hatte gelesen das die wohl auch Probleme machen.. Leider hab ich aber kein Zweites :S

EDIT: Hab gerade geschaut das Bios ist gesteckt. das schonmal gut^^

EDIT2:// Hier nochmal ein Link zu nem Shop der solche Chips hat. (Hoffe darf ich Posten) http://www.biosflash.com/Bios-Chips-ASROCK-Z77-EXTREME4-3072.htm


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Schwer zu beurteilen. Es sieht wohl so aus als wenn das Bios selbst zwar noch ein paar Sachen abfragt aber nicht fertig geladen werden kann und daher gibt es kein Signal zum Monitor und das ist eben das Hauptproblem. Ohne was sehen zu können bist du nur am Raten.

Welches Netzteil hast du genau?


----------



## DjNemas (6. April 2013)

Ich hab das Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 80+ Bronze Modular 630W


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Das nützt nicht so viel. Welches Modell genau? Kannst du mal auf den Aufkleber schauen?


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Ok das wusst ich nicht: Hier die Model-Nr ( Hoffe du meinst das  ) :BQT L8-CM-630W


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Aha das L8. 
Das ist ein gutes Modell gefertigt von HEC.
Daran liegt es garantiert nicht.
Aber wozu brauchst du 630 Watt? Was für Hardware hast du denn genau?


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

GTX 670 - i7 3770k usw. Ich habe aber vor SLI zu benutzen dafür hab ich schonmal vorgesorgt^^

Ok Nochmal alles aufgelistet:

Grafikkarte:    2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670
Ram:             8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600
Prozessor:      Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz
Netzteil:         630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 
CPU Kühler:    Thermalright Macho 120 - CPU Kuehler AMD und Intel
Gehäuse:       AeroCool XPredator X3 Evil Black 
HDD:             1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 
Motherboard:  ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 
O-Laufwerk:   Teac DV-W524GS DVD-RW SATA 

Und ja noch keine SSD kommt noch (war halt schon teuer genug, monitor musste auch noch her). Blöd wenn man vorher ein Lappi hatte^^


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Du willst SLI mit dem Pure Power machen? 
Wenn du SLI machen willst dann nicht mit dem Pure.
Da solltest du dir das Dark Power P10 kaufen.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Hmm. Warum reicht meins Nicht aus???


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Es ist dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt.
Die Laststabilität ist bei den Teilen nicht gegeben. Du darfst nicht vergessen dass das Design nicht für Multi GPU System ausgelegt ist.
Wenn du wirklich SLI machen willst solltest du dir ein besseres Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Na super :S Aber wozu hat das Netzteil denn dann zwei PCI-e ausgänge? o.o


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Das Netzteil hat 4x PCIe Stecker.
Es geht um Marketing. Große Netzteile verkaufen sich besser. Wenn also BeQuiet ein Modell einer günstigen Reihe mit viel LEistung ausstattet wird es von solchen Leuten gekauft die sich von der reinen Watt Anzahl irritieren lassen.
Die kaufen es dann.
Auch wenn das Netzteil 630 Watt hat ändert es nichts daran dass es für Multi GPU System nicht ausgelegt ist.
Es hat zwei 12 Volt Schienen.
An einer hängen die beiden 6+2 PCIe Stecker dran. An der anderen Mainboard, CPU und Sata/Molex Versorgung. Zusätzlich noch die anderen beiden PCIe Stecker.
Mit einer Karte gibt es keine Probleme. Die eine Schiene versorgt die GPU und die andere Schiene Board, CPU und den Rest.
Baust du nun eine zweite Karte ein belastest du die Schiene auf der Board und CPU mit dran hängen.
Wenn du richtig Pech hast ist die Leistung nicht stabil. Die Spannung der 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitung kann absinken und dann kommt es zum Blue Screen oder zum Abschalten des Netzteils.

Natürlich kannst du es ausprobieren. Keine Frage. Aber für Multi GPU Systeme gibt es eben Modellreihen wie das Dark Power. 
Es hat schon sein Grund wieso das Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt knapp doppelt so viel kostet wie dein Pure Power mit rund der gleichen Leistung.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. April 2013)

Weil es viele Karten gibt die zwei PCI-e Ausgänge brauchen  - meine Gainward GTX560 Phantom braucht 2x6er PCI-Anschlüsse


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Verdammt -.-' Ich hab das mit den zwei Leitungen wohl doch falsch verstanden... arg. ich dachte genau dann währe es gut :S Na gut jetzt bin ich wieder was schlauer man lern für gewöhnlich nie aus 

So jetzt auf Montag warten und hoffen das alles wie gewünscht klappt...



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Weil es viele Karten gibt die zwei PCI-e Ausgänge brauchen  - meine Gainward GTX560 Phantom braucht 2x6er PCI-Anschlüsse



Das ist mir klar^^ brauch meine GTX 670 auch. also 2x6 ich hab aber noch ein zweiten Ausgang für 6/6+8  also ich hab 2x 6/6-8 Ausgänge


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Das Dark Power P10 hat 4 Schienen. Also doppelt so viel wie das Pure Power.
Das Pure Power ist Gruppenreguliert wärend das P10 Indy reguliert ist. 
Dazu kommt die bessere Effizienz und der deutlich bessere Lüfter. Natürlich auch die längeren und besseren Kabel.

Du kannst SLI gerne mit dem Pure ausprobieren. Sinnvoller ist aber wenn du dir dafür ein besseres Netzteil kaufst.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Ok Super danke für die Tipps und Hinweise


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Keine Ursache und melde dich wenn es wirklich konkret mit dem SLI System werden sollte.
Oder du lässt die eine Grafikkarte -- schnell genug ist sie ja für Full HD -- und kaufst dann einfach den Nachfolger wenn auf den Markt.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Jep werd ich machen  Jetzt muss erstmal das MB wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Genau. Eintüten und dann retour. Mit Glück hast du schon rasch Ersatz in der Hand.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

So hoffe ich es. Und wehe die wollen versandkosten :S Dann holl ich mir lieber ein neuen Chip wenn's billiger ist ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Informieren kannst du dich ja mal wegen Austausch Bios Chip.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Der Händler macht das denke ich nicht. Aber hab mir schon auf YouTube Video angeschaut wie das geht . Und mit extremer Vorsicht sollte es klappen. Der jenige hat aber den CPU raus gemacht. Muss man das?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Alles herausnehmen und abbauen was nichts mit dem Mainboard zu tun hat.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Ok Gut also CPU RAM GPU Kühler Anschlüsse SATA usw ja? 
Jetzt möchte ich doch gerne wissen warum man das machen muss?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Du fummelst am Board herum. Da ist es sinnvoll wenn nichts drin ist was kaputt gehen könnte weil es mit dem Bios Modul tauschen nicht auf anhieb klappt.
So wild ist es auch nicht die Sachen auszubauen.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Aso ok, Ich dacht schon da hängt zwischen der Hardware noch Spannung :'D 

Na gut Ich werd trozdem alles abbauen .. sicher ist sicher, ist ja teuer genug


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Nein. Spannung ist da nicht aber wenn du abrutscht oder falsch ansetzt kannst du das Pech haben dass du die RAMs abrasierst oder die CPU durchdrückst.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Aso  Nee da hab ich Glück ist von solchen Bauteilen zum Glück etwas weiter weg  nur Grafikkarte muss raus ^^


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Man muss doch die Batterie vor dem Chip Wechsel entfernen oder?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Die Batterie ist die Stromversorung des Chips.


----------



## DjNemas (7. April 2013)

Also ja


----------



## schrippe09 (12. April 2013)

Servus

Die Anleitung von Tom3004 Seite 1 funktioniert einwandfrei...hab heut mein BIOS zerschossen und mit seiner Anleitung funzt es wieder tadellos

Mein Board: Asrock Z77 Extreme4

Problem: UEFI update über Internetflash gemacht...hat schon 2-3 mal funktioniert, auch über Asrock-UTility....tja nur heut nicht...ist wohl beim installieren hängen geblieben...Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit internet Default blabla...Neustart...gepiepse und Fehlercode F2 und F9

Lösungsfindung: ClrCMOS nix gebracht...paarmal probiert nix funktioniert...Google bemüht und die Lösung hier gefunden

Lösung: USB-Stick wie hier auf Seite 1 beschrieben vorbereitet...alle Laufwerke und angeschlossenen Peripherien getrennt...3 von 4 RAM-Riegel entfernt...USB-Stick an USB-2 Buchse...Neustart...und UEFI-Update lief problemlos durch... dann 2kurze automatische Neustarts (nur LÜfter sind kurz angelaufen ich schon Bange ) ...aber dann der nächste Neustart hat mir mein PC zurückgebracht...alles wieder angestöpselt...UEFI eingestellt...es läuft

Erfahrung: nie wieder Update über Internet

Danke TOM3004


----------



## panasonic99 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich push das mal eben: Würde das auf nem MSI Z87 G41 gehen? Bei mir startet der PC,nach 2 Sekunden fährt er runter und fährt wieder für 2 Sekunden hoch,dann wieder runter.
Ist das Board durch?

Habe mein Stick wo das Update drauf war mitten Im Update gezogen weil ich dachte es wäre fertig ._.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich eher nach einem Virus an.
Kannst du im abgesicherten Modus starten?


----------



## panasonic99 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich krieg ja kein Bild,beim Updaten hab ich Stick gezogen und jetzt geht er für paar Sekunden an und dann wieder aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

Der Monitor geht also nicht mal mehr an?
Bios Resett gemacht?


----------



## nthis (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo, auch ich kann bestätigen dass es nach der Anleitung von Tom3004 bei einem Asrock Alive 570 funktioniert hat. Riesengroßes RESPEKT (bitte nicht als Netiquette deuten) und Dankeschön.

Zur Vorgeschichte: Mit Minimalstkonfiguration lief nichts (also CPU, GPU und Ram), außer dass die Lüfter angingen und die USB-Maus leuchtete (keinerlei Piepen). Nacheinander die Sachen abgezogen, selbes Fehlerbild. Dann bemerkt dass die CPU nicht warm wird, also Ram an anderen Platz getan, keine Änderung, dafür fing aber die CPU an warm zu werden. Bios-Chip raus -> selbes Bild, somit war ich mir ziemlich sicher (für mein Latein), dass es das Bios sein müsste, welches nicht funktioniert.

Also diesen Thread gefunden und alles nachgemacht, bis auf die Formatierung des USB Sticks mit FAT32 und dass die, wie vom Threadersteller angemerkt, autoexec.bat bei manchen nicht benötigt wird, da diese beim Bios mit dabei ist.

Also unwissend welche Biosversion drauf war, die erste (älteste) runtergeladen und auf den USB Stick gepackt.
Den USB Stick rein und den PC mit CPU, GPU und Ram eingeschaltet. Kein leuchten des USB Sticks und weiterhin nur das Lüfterdrehen und anfangs das Ansprechen des Laufwerks.
Dachte, 10 min sind nichts, wartest mal.
Dann nach ner Zeit wars 3 Minuten vor Halb, dachte ich bis Punkt halb warten, dann nen anderen Stick probieren. Ca. 20s später höre ich wie sich etwas geändert hat, das Laufwerk wurde erneut angesprochen, USB-Stick-LED fing an zu leuchten, der Bildschirm erwachte aus dem Standby und ich hörte ein "Piep" (wobei dieses erst nach dem POST Screen auftritt, egal).


Danke vielmals und weiter so.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wieso das so lange gedauert hat und ob diese Zeitdauer immer der Fall ist oder ob das variiert?


----------



## nthis (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wieso das so lange gedauert hat und ob diese Zeitdauer immer der Fall ist oder ob das variiert?



Ist die Frage auf das Verhalten von meinem Mainboard (Asrock Alive) bezogen, oder auf die Schilderung von *panasonic99*?

Falls es sich auf meine Aussage bezog, keine Ahnung ob die Zeitdauer (also etwas mehr wie 10 min, nehme ich zumindest an) immer gleich ist, oder variiert. Wollte nur nicht zu voreilig handeln und den USB-Stick abziehen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es schon nach einer kürzeren Zeit geschrieben wurde und  auf einen Neustart oder Tastendruck gewartet hat. Da nichts kam -> Neustart von selbst nach einer bestimmten Zeit.

Werde jetzt noch die aktuelleren Bios(e ?) aufspielen (selbe Methode) und schauen ob er auch einen Zwangsneustart macht. Denn laut Asrock Bios-Update Routine:


> After 30 seconds, you will see the message "Program ended normally", then you have finished upgrading the BIOS.


Danach solle man einen Neustart ausführen. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht wissen wir es danach.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ich frage mich halt wieso das 10 Minuten dauert?
Wieso nicht schon in einer Minute?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt wieso das 10 Minuten dauert?
> Wieso nicht schon in einer Minute?


 
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Einen Sinn sehe ich aber trotzdem nicht.
Mich würde mal Asrock interessieren was die dazu sagen wieso das so lange dauert.
Was passiert in der Zeit?


----------



## nthis (15. Februar 2014)

So, habe nun die Tests abgeschlossen. Ergebnis -> keines.

Habe wie gesagt die neueren Bios Updates draufgetan (nacheinander), aber so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte, funktionierte es nicht. [Hatte auch dazwischen mit dem ersten Bios versucht, welches auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt brachte].
Bios Einstellungen auf default: Der USB Stick wurde nicht als erstes Boot Device ausgewählt. Somit kam nur die Meldung a la Insert a bootable Disc oder ähnlich. Nach 18 min keinerlei Veränderung.

Also über die Eingabeaufforderung versucht. USB -> 1 Boot Device, in der Eingabeaufforderung die ausführbare Datei mit erforderlichen Kommandos -> nach ca. 30 s fertig und weiter nichts. Nach weiteren 18 min habe ich neugestartet.

Nun habe ich das neueste Bios, aber fürs Verständnis ist nichts bei rausgekommen.

Ein verkorkste Bios wollte ich dann doch nicht reproduzieren, da man ja nicht weiß...


Edit:
Da es doch noch gewurmt hat, habe ich nach einem Ersatz Flash fürs Bios gesucht (original ist ein W39V040BPZ verbaut). Da es die Dinger nicht mehr so oft gibt, musste ich einen kompatiblen Flash bestellen. Also griff ich zum Pm49fl004 von PMC.
Da es sich um einen Leerchip handelt, hatte ich keine große Hoffnung, dass es mir gelingt, das Bios nach Anleitung draufzubekommen.
Das MB startete sofort, wenn ich den Netzteilschalter umgelegt hatte.
Nach allen möglichen Versuchen, habe ich diesen Test abgebrochen, da es wie gesagt ein komplett leerer Chip und kein boot block vorhanden war.

Also habe ich den PC mit dem alten Flash gestartet und habe dann im DOS einen Hot Flash des PMC Chips durchgeführt. Da in den Optionen von AFUDOS etwas von program boot block stand, dachte ich, damit könnte ich den alten Zustand (keinerlei BOOT mit dem alten Flash) provozieren.
Leider stellte sich die Annahme als falsch heraus, denn nach dem neustarten erschien ein normaler BOOT Screen mit der eben geflashten Version.

Also habe ich nochmals den PMC Flash (normal) beschrieben und sah dabei, dass zuerst der Flash gelöscht und beschrieben wird und im nachhinein das selbe mit dem BOOTBlock passiert. Also im nächsten Schritt das NT nach dem löschen des Flashs (bzw. am Anfang des Schreibvorgangs) ausgeschaltet.
Nun ließ sich das MB nicht mehr durch das umlegen des NT Schalters starten (so wie beim alten Flash), sondern musste mittels PWR Button eingeschalten werden.

Leider hat auch das nichts gebracht, da nach unzähligen Wartezeiten und Konfigurationen (andere Bios Ver., statt AFUDOS die autoexec,...) das Bios nicht wie beim ersten Mal repariert/geschrieben wurde.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den USB-Stick nicht nochmals komplett formatiert hatte (da das normale Flashen des PMC funktioniert hat), nur gegen Ende einen schnellen Format durchgeführt habe.

Außerdem konnte ich die Tastenkombi beim AMIBIOS BootBlock Recovery nicht durchführen, da ich nur USB-Eingabegeräte hier habe und die USB Unterstützung deaktiviert zu sein scheint. 
Fraglich ob es funktioniert, wenn man das Bios mittels Veränderung dazu zwingt "Legacy USB Support" auf Enabled zu stellen und sich das auch irgendwie auf den BootBlock auswirkt. Oder aber die Boot Reihenfolge so verändern, dass am Anfang USB Massenspeicher abgefragt werden. 

Es bleibt jetzt wirklich die Frage wieso es beim ersten Mal funktioniert hatte und nun nicht mehr...


----------



## john1611 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Vor zwei Tagen habe ich auch meinen Bios zerschossen. Ich besitze das MS 7502 ver 1.2 Motherboard.
Ich führte über Windows ein BIOS Update durch. Dieses wurde auf der Medion Homepage angeboten.
Während des Installationsvorganges blieb der PC bei 10 % stehen und reagierte nicht mehr. Bis ich ihn schließlich "herunterwürgen" musste.

Seitdem habe ich kein Bild mehr und schon diverse Möglichkeiten ausprobiert. CMOS reset mit Jumper, Floppy disk mit dos...
Leider war alles ohne Erfolg. Nun bin ich auf das Tutorial auf der 1. Seite gestoßen. Doch leider will das bei mir auch nicht funktionieren.

Nun weiß ich nicht genau was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte. Ich habe einen 2GB Stick mit dem HP Tool auf FAT mit dem dos Kästchen formatiert.
Hierfür wählte ich diese drei Dateien aus. Doch als der Stick formatiert war waren diese Dateien nicht oben, ist das normal?

Danach habe ich das Bios Update von meinem Medion Motherboard heruntergeladen, die Datei heißt so: W7502MLN.10R. 
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, die bereits gestellt wurde, ich es aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe, muss in der .bat Datei folgender Text stehen:
W7502MLN.10R.bat oder dieser Text: W7502MLN.bat

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen..
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## nthis (25. Mai 2014)

john1611 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...
> Hierfür wählte ich diese drei Dateien aus. Doch als der Stick formatiert war waren diese Dateien nicht oben, ist das normal?
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
falls die Fragen noch nicht geklärt sind: Die drei Dateien werden als Systemdateien versteckt (Ordneroptionen -> Systemdateien ausblenden).

Die autoexec.bat Datei würde ich wie in der Bios Update exe (wenn die entpackt wurde und man sich die MSISetup.ini anschaut) erstellen, sprich den Text "WinFlash.exe /PY /NBL /SKIP /DRV /CC /CD /CP /LD" eintragen.
Da die Winflash.exe aber nicht in DOS funktioniert, muss ein DOS Flash Programm her (nach Winflash DOS suchen).

Ansonsten ist es in der Beschreibung schon etwas komisch formuliert, ich würde sagen es ist so gemeint: eine autoexec.bat erstellen mit dem Text "W7502MLN.10R". Es würde aber noch das Flash Programm fehlen, welches die W7502MLN.10R Datei laden soll, denn diese Bios Dateien sind nicht von alleine ausführbar (ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es beim Threadersteller funktioniert hat, wenn das Bios nicht komplett vermurkst war).


----------



## OldMan62 (26. Juli 2014)

Habe Deine Methode erfolgreich bei einem ASROCK Z77 Extreme4 eingesetzt; hat aber nicht gepiept und ging ganz schnell.
Vielen Dank - war schon ziemlich am Ende mit meinem Latein;
Vielleicht noch der Hinweis, dass man die "Instantvariante" der angebotenen BIOS Module verwenden muss;
vielleicht ist das ja auch jedem klar


----------



## risbe (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ,
habe nun leider selbiges Problem, mein pC ist während des Bios updates abgestürzt und fährt nun zwar hoch, aat aber kein bild etc. 
BIOS Reset habe ich auch mehrmals versuch, ebenso den Cmos Jumper reset. hat beides nicht geklappt. Wollte nun diese Methode ausprobieren, allerdings funktionieren wohl die USB Ports nicht mehr, die Leuchte des vorbereiteten USBs leuchtet für 2sek. auf, dan geht sie aus und nichts tut sich.
Hat sich das ganze dann erledigt?


----------



## hugoenergy1 (1. April 2017)

Hallo.
Ein guter Thread finde ich, könntest du den Download link aktualisieren.
LG Hugo


----------



## Steven180302 (3. Dezember 2017)

wo finde ich die dateien die du hochgeladen hast?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2017)

Die beschriebene Methode (wobei ich aufgrund des nicht mehr gültigen Downloadlinks selbst noch ein wenig suchen musste) hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Aber das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Als Rettung für mich hat sich dann ein neuer BIOS-Chip erwiesen. Bei Mainboards, bei denen der Chip nur gesteckt ist und sofern ihr bei den paar BIOS-Chip-Händlern einen für euer Mainboard passendes findet, ist der Austausch supereinfach. 

Ich war schon drauf und dran, für meine bessere Hälfte ein neues System zu bauen (ich gebe zu, auch das hatte seinen Reiz ), aber der Chip hat dann doch mehrere hundert Euro gespart


----------



## Gast1661461802 (20. April 2018)

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage,Funktioniert diese Methode auch in meinem Fall?
Also ich wollte letztens mein Bios reseten doch nach ettlichen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen das Bios zurück zu setzten , bekam ich nichts mehr auf meinem Bildschirm angezeigt und hat schlichtweg kein Signal mehr. Ist mein Bios jetzt Schrott? oder kann ich es mit dieser Methode noch retten? Ich verwende das mainboard asus prime  b 350 plus die ryzen 5 2400g apu und 16 gb ddr4 ram mit 3200mhz.


----------

